# Possible Trade



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1022

The Clippers might trade the 12 for the 20 and 21 picks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we are assured of getting korolev, AND another player at 21, thats fine with me. i dont see clippers nor denver doing this though until denver is assured that mccants is available at 12, and that no one else will want korolev until 20.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

it's 20 and 22 . . *only way we do this if Wright is off the board by #12*


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

maybe korolev and Garcia( who worked out twice), maybe Jarret Jack :angel:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think it depends on how bad the clippers want korolev. If they want him super bad, then they dont gamble that he will still be there by 20. If they just want him so so much, then they get mccants at 12, then hope that hes still there at 20...if so, then do the trade. if not, then just keep mccants and call it a day.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't see Korolev being available that late, though I would lean toward taking one quality player like McCants rather than taking a gamble on a couple of lesser talents who may or may not develop within the new two-year window which now exists for rookies.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> i think it depends on how bad the clippers want korolev. If they want him super bad, then they dont gamble that he will still be there by 20. If they just want him so so much, then they get mccants at 12, then hope that hes still there at 20...if so, then do the trade. if not, then just keep mccants and call it a day.



I agree with this, if there is any trade it will happen after the Clippers make their pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Something I was thinking about, the Clippers said they will take the best available player when they draft. If they think Korolev with drop to 20 then do they not think he will be the best player available? If so why give him a promise?


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree that if this trade goes down at all, it will be contingent on the Clippers drafting what Denver wants (McCants) and Korolev showing up at 20. And if they are dead set on taking Korolev and the dominos fall into place, I would make the deal with Denver. I still standby taking Joey Graham if he is available, but if its not the case this deal is actually pretty good.

The bonus side is we get another first round pick, and according to Draft Express, it opens up the possibility on getting Julius Hodge...who would be a nice multi-skilled player to add to out mix.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If Wright Is Not Avialable Then We Will Do It


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I like Hodge, but his lack of shooting skills makes him a suspect fit here. 

Keep 12, take Rashad, call it a round. Thats the best move we can make IMO.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

The Clips did workout Hodge early on, so they must have had some interest..that was before his rise into the (projected) first round. But even if they pass on him, there are guys like Matt Walsh and Andriuskevicius that may be available.

I think that in a draft like this where there is not too many clear superstars but alot of role players and possible solid contributors, its not a bad move to get 2 first round picks.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I still like McCants and Korolev. I think however the Clippers will do it only if they can get something more out of it. They already have a good thing going, perhaps if the Clippers can get a player from Denver in a trade that'd be good... someone by the name of... Boykins. :biggrin:


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

We could get the next Boykins with Nate Robinson in the second round. I wonder if their would be any second-tier player movement with this trade if it happens. Maybe we could move around some end of the bench players.


----------



## LuvTheClips (Apr 3, 2005)

Nate the Great would be an interesting pick. He's not a pure shooter, but then again, what rookies are these days? He's really exciting to watch and would certainly fire up the crowd. He's such a talented athlete that the NFL expressed interest in him recently (I think he played DB at Washington for a season).


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think an incredible turn of events would be the clippers pulling a spurs move, and getting a couple euros with the 20 and 22. If they can still get korolev at 20, then possibly get petro or Marty A. at 22, they would have the most upside of any other teams first round picks. then with the second round pick, go ahead and get a college player like a robinson or salim.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think McCants might by the Clippers best answer. I don't know if a trade would be wise but then again anything can happen.


----------

